# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  XStream - Problme de lecture

## renotm

Bonjour,

J'utilise XStream pour srialiser un object que je vais nommer globalConfig.



```

```

Jusque l aucun pb. Cela me gnre bien un fichier XML avec les bonne donnes dedans.

Maintenant lorsque j'essaye de lire ce mme fichier XML avec XStream j'ai une exception :



```
com.thoughtworks.xstream.io.StreamException:  : Read error
```

qui est leve.

Mon code 


```

```

Je ne comprends pas. Je rcupre bien la chaine XML du fichier donc ce n'est pas un pb de path ou de droits.
Le XML est gnr par XStream lui mme donc je ne pense pas que ce soit un problme de parsing du XML ...

L je n'ai plus d'ide. Si qq'un en a une je suis preneur.
Merci d'avance.

----------


## adiGuba

Salut,


Quel est le stacktrace complet de l'exception ?
J'espre que les *//log* dans les *catch*s correspondent bien  du code dans la ralit !!!

a++

----------


## renotm

Bonjour,

Oui j'ai mis //log pour allger le copier/coller

Sinon voii la trace complete ...



```

```

Je me demande si il ne me manque pas tout simplement un jar.

...

Hmmm ... J'ai redemarr Eclipse et ca fonctionne sans rien avoir chang  :8O:

----------

